# Why do women hate short dudes?



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not really going to address the question of "why" because that's been done already, and I honestly don't know because I'm not one of them. (And I'm not sure how you can grow taller.)

But if you play the game, you play by the rules, and the rules aren't exactly "fair".

If you have certain physical characteristics on a preferred/required list, then you can't reasonably expect to be exempt from being on the receiving end of other peoples' "lists". I know you didn't say that; I'm saying you can't complain.

If you change your standards (not increase or decrease, just readjust) to focus on qualities that aren't physical, then you can reasonably ask for the same from others in return. If you want to be valued for your personality, then it's consistent that you value that in others. 

And obviously people tend to want some of both, so adjust ratios as needed. I think that's the easiest solution that would work for both.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm tall and I've dated shorter men. If you ask me what is generally more attractive a short man or a tall an (regardless of other physical traits or personality), I'm going to say tall. This doesn't mean that I'll reject anyone just because they're shorter than me, or that if they have other physical or personality traits that I find attractive, I won't go after it. And I really don't think that's just me, I have many tall girl friends and they're all dating or have dated men shorter than them. 
That doesn't mean there are not shallow people out there, everyone has their preferances, but in the end you meet someone who you instantly find attractive on every aspect, you'll click with them, and even of they have some traits you normally find unattractive, you really don't care. People who bypass this and nitpick and find fault with everything and everyone is no one I want to associate with, much less date.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Evolutionary and social reasons.

Biologically men have stronger protective and hunting instincts, they're providers and focused on strength.
This means that a taller man will be physically more powerful and able to fit his role.
Same for a woman with developed, 'nurturing' curves as humans often want to pass their genes on.

There's also social conditioning that promotes certain physical traits as more desirable.
Tall men are seen as more popular and attractive on average and many women are fixated on finding a tall partner in advance, with barely any room for exceptions. Same for the men desiring petite women.

Honestly, it's irrelevant to me.
It's not something I value and it doesn't take away from the physical attractiveness of a person.
There's just a 1-2 inches difference between me and my boyfriend and I genuinely don't care.

Even though natural instincts focus on specific characteristics, fortunately humans are capable of rational judgment. Taste is subjective and there's better things to search for in a mate.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Maybe you should try women who are shorter than you man.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Most women want a man who is taller than her, but not necessarily towering over her. I think in the US, the average woman is still about 5'4" or so. If you're 5'8", finding a woman shorter than you really wouldn't be a problem. (and one of my longest-lasting crushes was on a guy who was about my height. It didn't bother me that he was 5'8", but I sometimes worried that it would bother him that I was about the same height and the average height of a woman in his home culture was about 5'2" or so).
I think the reason women usually want men to be taller than them, or at least not significantly shorter, is our boobs. If a woman is visibly taller than her partner, chances are, he's eye-level with her boobs. That's awkward for a woman. Men's chests aren't nearly as sexualized, so if we're eye-level with their chests, it's not as awkward.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

5'8" is short? Sure you are no hunk, but not short neither, just average. 

Being 5'4 I think your height is quite good for me, as do a lot of women, I think. But of course, if you limit it to the 5'10 women,not many of them would like you since you are shorter than them.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> It makes me sad because I'm only 5'8" :sad: My ideal woman is like 5'10" but I'm too short :crying:
> 
> The thing is, it's not a confidence thing or a behavior thing. Most women (I don't want to hear backtalk about this, you know it's true) don't want to date a guy shorter than them. Many women won't even date a guy that's taller than them if they aren't at least a certain height.
> 
> ...


I think these issues are often hold us back more than they hold back potential lovers or partners. I'm 5'10", and in the past I've been more worried about what shorter guys think of my height than I have been concerned about their height...which is silly. Ultimately, I think you gotta figure out a way to roll with it, because height is not something anyone has much control over, so its a pretty ridiculous thing to judge yourself or others on, or to allow yourself to be judged on.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> If only 4% of women would date a guy shorter than them, I consider that number an outlier, which I don't factor into the rule.
> 
> The rule is, women do not date guys shorter than them, thus guys shorter than them are unattractive to them.
> 
> My ideal partner is a solid 5'10, not because they are taller than me, but because I find the proportion mixed with the actual size at that height the most attractive.


Well jeeze now I feel bad because I'm only 5'3". You must be a height bigot.:tongue:
I guess I could buy some bigger boobs, but really i don't think my proportions are all that bad.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> 5'8 isn't short.


The average height for a male in the US is 5'10", with 5'7" being one standard deviation shorter. So 5'8" is definitely below average, just not abnormally so.







Also, something I've heard anecdotally several times is women not wanting to date men shorter than they are because when they have the guys ended up being insecure about the height difference.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Mair said:


> Maybe you should try women who are shorter than you man.


I do.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm 5'10 and have always wanted to date a shorter guy. Most guys don't want to date taller women though. They like to feel tall.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Try being my height. You're not short dude.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

They're like that so I can have them all. I've never dated a guy over 5"5'. WOmen have had a fix for this for decades, high heels. 

The men's version is a bit more subtle. 

http://www.tallmenshoes.com/


----------



## The Antique Beast (Nov 11, 2012)

I am a 5'9" woman.

I will date anyone of any height so long as they have an interesting/fun personality, won't try to control me, and won't try to smother me.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

A few thoughts... 

One, you're not "flawed"... you're just not how you would _prefer_ to be. I think all of us experience that feeling in some way. I have always been more muscular/thicker than the norm, even when I was technically "underweight" by BMI, and obviously that is not the mainstream female body ideal. 

Two... a lot of women do care about height... yet there are around 3 billion women in the world, and that means PLENTY of women who don't. Objectively, your dating pool may be _reduced_ because of your height. However, it may also be reduced by how asymmetric your face is, how not toned your muscles are, and some other "not preferred" traits, but not every woman runs with the majority on every trait. I used to feel like I'd never find a partner because I hated my big thighs and hips. Turned out that I never even really had to deal with dating people who weren't into that because the guys who approached me were already cool with how I looked. And being on the shorter end of the spectrum will work like that as well. You might get rejected more because guys typically are the ones asking, and I am sorry for that, but you know when a girl says yes, she's cool with your height. Plus, your concern with your height is being exacerbated by your preference for the opposite. You might have to relax your own standards to find what you're looking for. 

There are sort of two ways to approach this, I think. One is to bemoan your height, seek ways to change it, and to keep seeing it as a negative. The other is to just accept it for what it is and roll with it. And honestly, having lived the first scenario for such a long time, it's not worth it. Now I look around me and see people bucking the trend _everywhere_. You see tons of people talking about how big girls aren't attractive - and yet the cute graphic art major from college who flirted with me, who I never dared take seriously because "big girls aren't attractive", is now _married_ to a girl who's bigger than me. The guy at the coffeeshop near my house who I never would talk extensively to because "big girls aren't attractive" is now dating a girl who's got to be obese by BMI. You never know, you just never know. If you let it hold you back then you're missing so much because there are tons of people out there who have the same problem as you and they're going for it anyway.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it is kinda funny. I'm not short though. There are tall guy problems though too. It's funny because women hate short men and men hate tall men. The two are related. I am not tall enough to be hated. I swear that taller guys get more fights started with them by other men. Tall and lanky though. Because they don't like taller men in general, and then they can say they fought or beat up a bigger guy. lol. They also stick out more.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmm, I don't personally hate short men, but that probably has something to do with the whole "women won't date men shorter than them" thing -- I'm 5 feet 2, so it would take a midget (or little person or whatever they're calling themselves these days) to actually be shorter than me.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I think it is kinda funny. I'm not short though. There are tall guy problems though too. It's funny because women hate short men and men hate tall men. The two are related. I am not tall enough to be hated. I swear that taller guys get more fights started with them by other men. Tall and lanky though. Because they don't like taller men in general, and then they can say they fought or beat up a bigger guy. lol. They also stick out more.


"I don't mean to sound like a bitch.." 

Um, yes you do.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> It makes me sad because I'm only 5'8" :sad: My ideal woman is like 5'10" but I'm too short :crying:
> 
> The thing is, it's not a confidence thing or a behavior thing. Most women (I don't want to hear backtalk about this, you know it's true) don't want to date a guy shorter than them. Many women won't even date a guy that's taller than them if they aren't at least a certain height.
> 
> ...


The average woman is 5'3" How is 5'8" short? I'm sorry but I'm just a little shorter than the average height woman and I freely deny that 5'8" is short. The average man is 5'9". Since when was average short? You're average. I'd understand if you were a man my height having problems with his height, but there's nothing wrong with your height.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Hmm, I don't personally hate short men, but that probably has something to do with the whole "women won't date men shorter than them" thing -- I'm 5 feet 2, so it would take a midget (or little person or whatever they're calling themselves these days) to actually be shorter than me.


Has a man your height ever made a pass at you? I'm about your height and men that height have never made a peep to me.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesspool said:


> TBH it's slightly under 5'8", more like 5'7 5/6ths.
> 
> The average man in the US is 5'10", so yes, it is short.


Average man in the U.S. is 5'9", actually.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Average man in the U.S. is 5'9", actually.


How tall are you?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

What short dudes should do is go after the tallest women, because tall women have already accepted they will be the taller of the two. Simple solution. Plus tall women are hot. so much leg, you dont even know where to put them lol


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I wanna be this guy


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I am no expert on women ,and, their preferences, dating, or any of that stuff, but, the OP is a man, they are short, or consider themselves to be, and, they are looking for a woman. As it so happens, I've run into a lot of short men in my existence. I don't know about the OP, but, the short men I've run into have this big fat Napoleon Complex, like they're angry at the world, God, nature, their mom, made them short, and, they've gotten bullied for it, and, they need to be bossy, or angry. And I would take a guess, its the resentment, of being short, that drives women away, as they want to be with a happy person. Not the fact they are short. Take my co-worker, he barely breaks 4 ft, he has the hottest of tempers, and, everyone calls him crazy. A former short boss was nicknamed Little Napoleon. I think, that's what drives women away. But, as a man, I could be wrong on this one.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Brian1 said:


> I am no expert on women ,and, their preferences, dating, or any of that stuff, but, the OP is a man, they are short, or consider themselves to be, and, they are looking for a woman. As it so happens, I've run into a lot of short men in my existence. I don't know about the OP, but, the short men I've run into have this big fat Napoleon Complex, like they're angry at the world, God, nature, their mom, made them short, and, they've gotten bullied for it, and, they need to be bossy, or angry. And I would take a guess, its the resentment, of being short, that drives women away, as they want to be with a happy person. Not the fact they are short. Take my co-worker, he barely breaks 4 ft, he has the hottest of tempers, and, everyone calls him crazy. A former short boss was nicknamed Little Napoleon. I think, that's what drives women away. But, as a man, I could be wrong on this one.


The Napoleon complex was proven to be false.
If your short angry boss was just as angry but not short, he would just be a jerk, not a small man with a Napoleon complex.

Short men are not on average any more aggressive or angry than tall men. It's just that, because short men are less attractive than tall me, their aggression is taken less seriously, and they are ridiculed for it.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Cesspool said:


> The Napoleon complex was proven to be false.



That's debatable. While it is true Napoleon was of average height for his day, he always was seen, or put into painting, next to his guards, who were at least 6 feet. Thus making Napoleon, appear short. Since Napoleon needed to conquer the world, he had something to prove. Thus where we get the definition of a short guy, needing to prove himself to the world.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

When a big tall guy frequently throws tantrums, is very domineering, and has an extremely macho personality, it's because he is an alpha male.


When a short guy frequently throws tantrums, is very domineering, and has an extremely macho personality, it's because he has a Napoleon complex.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

sockratees said:


> When a big tall guy frequently throws tantrums, is very domineering, and has an extremely macho personality, it's because he is an alpha male.
> 
> 
> When a short guy frequently throws tantrums, is very domineering, and has an extremely macho personality, it's because he has a Napoleon complex.


Exactly. They've done studies on this. Shorter men are NOT ANY MORE DOMINEERING OR AGGRESSIVE THAN TALLER MEN. WE ARE JUST PERCEIVED TO BE. IT IS A BIAS *AGAINST* US.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm 5'10 and I used to be pretty short. I actually got a massive growth spurt in college and I can definitely say there's a stigma against short men. 

Especially if a tall guy VS short guy display emotions of anger. A tall guy is more likely going to be scene as powerful, strong, domineering, and an "alpha male". A short guy will most likely be labeled as a Napoleon Complex when it's not even statistically true(like seriously they disproved this stuff like 30 years ago) 

But at least from my observations yeah I'd definitely say there's a bias towards short guys compared to taller guys.


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

I would date Warwick Davis.

But generally, yeah, being short isn't an advantage for men. Just like being over thirty-five, in general, isn't an advantage for women.

Nature dun care though. It just keeps churning out short men and making women age.

To answer your question: We "don't like you" because we like to feel much more feminine compared to our partner. A lot of the time though, it isn't height but more if he naturally has substantial shoulders, masculine hands and features. For me at least.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Um, I don't really feel like reading all of this thread, so I don't know if anyone else had made the point, but I'm 5'3.5" or 5'4" (I can't remember it was so long since I measured myself .... Maybe I am 5' 4.5" lol), so I'm a lot shorter than you and although I've had some women, when I was younger being turned off by my height, it is not really that big of a deal. I mean if someone can't love me because of my height, weight, .... or something else then I don't want to be with them. They are too shallow for my taste and clearly they are not right for me. I've had some very fulfilling relationships and my height does not stop me from finding love.



That said, what is the focus on 5'10" women? You are upset because you think that certain women won't find you attractive because of your height, but you are focusing on their height? 


That said, I do think people tend to "look down" on shorter people while inferring leaderships abilities because someone is tall (I think the US president is usually taller than the average man, if I remember correctly) and we are taught to "look up" to people. I wonder if our language and idioms affect how we learn to perceive others, because being tall or short is neither good nor bad. Perhaps, also, being "tall" is considered a more "masculine" trait and I think things that people perceive as "masculine" tend to be given greater value and less back lash over things that are considered "feminine" (such as Color: blue vs pink (blue is a "neutral" color but it is also a symbol for "boy" and blue is liked by many people, but pink? There seems to be a lot of people who dislike something that is just a color), toys: cars and trucks vs princesses (a young man still wants to play with cars, great he can be a mechanic ... a young woman want to still be a princess, she needs to grow up  lol), logic vs feelings (both are valued, but I think "logic" is valued more), science vs humanities (and the jokes about humanity majors)). But as far as what people find attractive, well hopefully we will see al types of people portrayed as attractive in the media one day. But, that said, you don't need someone to make you happy and if someone can't love you because of your height, then they were never right for you cause you should be with someone that values you and sees you in a romantic way.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> It makes me sad because I'm only 5'8" :sad: My ideal woman is like 5'10" but I'm too short :crying:


Have you considered that your own insecurity with your height makes you attract people who also dislike your height?

It's all about confidence. Let us say it over and over to people "it's all about confidence!"


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

airotciV said:


> Have you considered that your own insecurity with your height makes you attract people who also dislike your height?
> 
> It's all about confidence. Let us say it over and over to people "it's all about confidence!"


This was already addressed in the thread.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry didn't read through it, didn't really care and from the likelihood that you have felt this way for a long time, maybe it needs to be said to you over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

airotciV said:


> Have you considered that your own insecurity with your height makes you attract people who also dislike your height?
> 
> It's all about confidence. Let us say it over and over to people "it's all about confidence!"


I mean it's a bit more complicated than that. Yeah it's awesome if everyone was confident and happy and flowers sprout everywhere but I think the point was there is definitely a stigma against shorter men. I think the fact that the Napoleon Complex is brought up as a real thing when it was proven false a long time ago is indicative that there may be a stigma/bias. 

Likewise there's a definite stigma against overweight women, and also against mentally ill people. It's awesome if everyone can "own it" but that's not reality, and I think it's more helpful we address that something like this exists and tackle it from there instead of glossing over the issue like it's something meaningless.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Sure it's more complicated than that but where does asking "wahhhh I'm short, why do women hate short men?" get us?

Why does the op have an ideal female height? Maybe he should ask himself why he has an ideal and is upset at other people's ideals? 

Tom cruise anyone? Uhm...it's a big deal if you make it a big deal and if someone doesn't like you based on your height then it's a clear marker that you aren't gonna make it together. If he started the thread as "What technologies are being created to modify height?" then I might have taken it more seriously.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

airotciV said:


> Sure it's more complicated than that but where does asking "wahhhh I'm short, why do women hate short men?" get us?
> 
> Why does the op have an ideal female height? Maybe he should ask himself why he has an ideal and is upset at other people's ideals?
> 
> Tom cruise anyone? Uhm...it's a big deal if you make it a big deal and if someone doesn't like you based on your height then it's a clear marker that you aren't gonna make it together. If he started the thread as "What technologies are being created to modify height?" then I might have taken it more seriously.


The point was there's a stigma against short men and I can see from the OP's perspective why it's frustrating.

True he probably shouldn't have an ideal height either, but seriously the whole "it's only a big deal if you make it a big deal" mentality is really dumb. It's really not different than saying "it's only racist if you make it racist", no it's racist either way, likewise there is a bit of stigma for short people too and it's hard to deny that. 

Which is what I'm saying. It'll probably better to accept there is one and look to how we can curb it instead of saying all short are Napoleon's or whatever.


----------



## Oreki (May 12, 2015)

So much whining...


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Im a 21 going on 22 year old guy at 5'5 in height, and I don't tend to have any problems, in school perhaps I was taken advantage of, but years later as a 21 year old man now, its on the contrary, I get called "cute" these days and have girls tell me im attractive. ^^ Just be yourself really. Self confidence, tallness is within.

I actually like being my size, I can look good in certain clothing styles that would look just odd on a taller person. Im more agile, I have a better center of gravity, flexible, I can dance, which some taller people have more difficulty in. Not to mention, with a girl you will be more matched in height, she doesn't have to stretch to kiss you, nor do you have to bend! 

I mean I used to have a thing in my teens with height regarding finding a partner, I was always thinking "find a short girl!" But now I don't care these days, if you love a person and they you, it wont matter.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Dragunov said:


> @Cesspool I've noticed that if a girl likes you she'll usually overestimate your height, i'm 6 and they always assume im 6'2. They'll only notice the difference in height if you make it obvious to them. Is there any reason why your ideal woman is 5'10?


I find the proportion at that height along with the absolute size of body parts to be the most attractive. It's most likely due to the fact that I've been blasted images of such women since I was 5. 

Can't change it though, don't think about the past, you know? It's all about the future.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> I am no expert on women ,and, their preferences, dating, or any of that stuff, but, the OP is a man, they are short, or consider themselves to be, and, they are looking for a woman. As it so happens, I've run into a lot of short men in my existence. I don't know about the OP, but, the short men I've run into have this big fat Napoleon Complex, like they're angry at the world, God, nature, their mom, made them short, and, they've gotten bullied for it, and, they need to be bossy, or angry. And I would take a guess, its the resentment, of being short, that drives women away, as they want to be with a happy person. Not the fact they are short. Take my co-worker, he barely breaks 4 ft, he has the hottest of tempers, and, everyone calls him crazy. A former short boss was nicknamed Little Napoleon. I think, that's what drives women away. But, as a man, I could be wrong on this one.


It is almost like clockwork. I noticed it too. It is striking. I mentioned that a tall guy is also more of a target for violence by other men. 

They have to prove they are the same size in some way. They think they are going against the odds when they beat their chest. It seems like it never goes away. They are always the underdog.

They have weight classes in combat sports instead of height classes. 

People are still mad at tall and lanky guys with long reach in combat sports. They are so mad about it. lol. That these guys win with reach and height. It isn't fair. It is the ultimate disadvantage that manifests itself very early.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Rme. This thread got ugly real quick.
> 
> To say people "hate" people with a certain attribute is extreme. Maybe preferences but hate? No. The typical people are using this thread to air their Sexism also.
> 
> ...


I never said I want people to stop judging based on height. I swear it's like you guys aren't reading the thread.

I was very clear in saying that I know it's their right to not be attracted to me if they aren't. I was very clear in showing that I understand I am the one with the problem that needs to be fixed. I am too short and I need to grow taller. I'm not asking for anything from anyone.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Those women here who think that height is not at all important/ think not all women judge men by their height when it comes to intimacy- please state the height of your previous partners please..let's go by scout's honor to tell the truth.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> Those women here who think that height is not at all important/ think not all women judge men by their height when it comes to intimacy- please state the height of your previous partners please..let's go by scout's honor to tell the truth.


I'm 5'4 and I went on a date to the museum with a 5'2 man that I met online once because we happened to like the same video games


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesspool said:


> How tall are you?


I'm almost 5'11". LOL.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

There is also the factor of genetic heredity.

Considering certain height standards are more desirable than others, a female may not want a partner under a certain height, in order to ensure that her offspring will not be of undesirable height. (Whether it is scientifically accurate or not)


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> Those women here who think that height is not at all important/ think not all women judge men by their height when it comes to intimacy- please state the height of your previous partners please..let's go by scout's honor to tell the truth.


In my case height is attractive to me but I wouldn't say that people are lying when they say that a certain trait wouldn't matter, as attraction is a complex equation that depends on many preferences so it can vary a lot from person to person.
And even if in my case (I'm tall myself), I wouldn't say it for certainty that it's an absolute requirement. I have been attracted to guys my height or shorter after all.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> I am no expert on women ,and, their preferences, dating, or any of that stuff, but, the OP is a man, they are short, or consider themselves to be, and, they are looking for a woman. As it so happens, I've run into a lot of short men in my existence. I don't know about the OP, but, the short men I've run into have this big fat Napoleon Complex, like they're angry at the world, God, nature, their mom, made them short, and, they've gotten bullied for it, and, they need to be bossy, or angry. And I would take a guess, its the resentment, of being short, that drives women away, as they want to be with a happy person. Not the fact they are short. Take my co-worker, he barely breaks 4 ft, he has the hottest of tempers, and, everyone calls him crazy. A former short boss was nicknamed Little Napoleon. I think, that's what drives women away. But, as a man, I could be wrong on this one.


Nailed it.



sockratees said:


> When a big tall guy frequently throws tantrums, is very domineering, and has an extremely macho personality, it's because he is an alpha male.
> 
> 
> When a short guy frequently throws tantrums, is very domineering, and has an extremely macho personality, it's because he has a Napoleon complex.


Neither is a good thing, so I don't get your point. They're both unlikeable douchebags.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a friend whose 5'7" or so and has had many girlfriends in his life. Im 6'4" and have had none haha. When it comes down to it, its how you put yourself out there. Not all women like guys shorter than 5'9" and not all women like black guys. Doesnt mean i'm going to bleach my skin to get there attention. Just do you and you will be fine.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Hmm, to be honest, big guys would seem the ones more intimidating: what if you get accidentally stepped or squished? So I don't understand the general preference for them, I mean, from that viewpoint, it's not the best pick for survival

(Attempting humor here. Not blotting out all tall men)


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> TBH it's slightly under 5'8", more like 5'7 5/6ths.
> 
> The average man in the US is 5'10", so yes, it is short.


Unless you're measuring your dick, two inches isn't much of a difference.

Also, the root of all the dating shit involves self-assurance/confidence/douchebaggery/takeyourpickidontmind, sooooo... "larger than life" analogy blah blah blah.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> Those women here who think that height is not at all important/ think not all women judge men by their height when it comes to intimacy- please state the height of your previous partners please..let's go by scout's honor to tell the truth.


My ex was 5'8. Maybe a bit shorter. Still incredibly attractive to me. His personality ruined it though.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Face is more important than height to me. I like short dudes because they usually try harder in bed. But I do prefer someone I can wear heels around.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

aef8234 said:


> Unless you're measuring your dick, two inches isn't much of a difference.


LMAO!

Side note: There are an awful lot of girls under 5 foot who will still think you're a giant.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

That's easily solved: stop pining after your "ideal" woman who is 5'10" and give shorter women a chance. 
What are you complaining about? You objectify women by looking for a woman who is 5'10. They objectify you back by finding you too short. 

My husband is 6'4", but actually my "type" used to be a short bugger with a slight gut (he'd still have to be taller than me, though). 
However, personality and facial features are so much more important.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

Emerald Legend said:


> Those women here who think that height is not at all important/ think not all women judge men by their height when it comes to intimacy- please state the height of your previous partners please..let's go by scout's honor to tell the truth.


My current partner of five years is roughly 5'8" to 5'10". I'm a bad judge because I'm 5'2" so everyone over my height appears tall to me. Most of my exes were roughly in that height range as well.
I can't say I've discriminated against a guys height yet because I haven't met a male shorter than me lol or even close to my height for that matter.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> That's easily solved: stop pining after your "ideal" woman who is 5'10" and give shorter women a chance.
> What are you complaining about? You objectify women by looking for a woman who is 5'10. They objectify you back by finding you too short.
> 
> My husband is 6'4", but actually my "type" used to be a short bugger with a slight gut (he'd still have to be taller than me, though).
> However, personality and facial features are so much more important.


Read through the thread before you post please. This was already addressed.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Why do dudes hate tall women?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> Why do dudes hate tall women?


They don't, they only don't go for it because of the stigma against them. Every short man has had the experience of trying to be with a taller women, and being told that it won't work simply because of his height. I don't know any man who would deny a woman based off her height.

The truth is, any guy would get with any girl of any size if he liked her. This is just not true for women, most women will simply not get with or be with a man if he's shorter than her, regardless of other things. Some women won't even be with a man if he isn't at least a certain height, even if he's taller than her. This has happened to me a handful of times. I'd be taller than her, and she'd still say that I'm too short, and that she only get's with men who are at least 6'. It hurts, but it is what it is. I need to find a way to be taller so that it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

angelfish said:


> One, you're not "flawed"... you're just not how you would _prefer_ to be. I think all of us experience that feeling in some way. I have always been more muscular/thicker than the norm, even when I was technically "underweight" by BMI, and obviously that is not the mainstream female body ideal.
> 
> .


I'd love to be more muscular. I've got an obsession with building up muscle and I curse my female hormones every day because they make it so difficult. (I'm still more muscly than many women I know, but I'd give anything to be able to grow muscle more easily.) Can we swap? (Unless it means that you also easily put on fat tissue, I've got enough fat myself, thanks a lot).


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

I prefer tall guys but being short isn't going to stop me from dating someone. And honestly I feel that guys have as much of a problem with women who are taller than them as women do with men who are shorter than them.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> They don't, they only don't go for it because of the stigma against them. Every short man has had the experience of trying to be with a taller women, and being told that it won't work simply because of his height. I don't know any man who would deny a woman based off her height.
> 
> The truth is, any guy would get with any girl of any size if he liked her. This is just not true for women, most women will simply not get with or be with a man if he's shorter than her, regardless of other things. Some women won't even be with a man if he isn't at least a certain height, even if he's taller than her. This has happened to me a handful of times. I'd be taller than her, and she'd still say that I'm too short, and that she only get's with men who are at least 6'. It hurts, but it is what it is. I need to find a way to be taller so that it doesn't happen anymore.


Yepp, so actually I'm on the same side as you short dudes now... 5'11" female over here.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> I'd be taller than her, and she'd still say that I'm too short, and that she only get's with men who are at least 6'.


Do you think it is possible that it is just an excuse? Maybe she didn't like you for other reasons, but didn't want to explain neither, so she said you were too short.

I don't know, I just find it hard to believe that height was the sole reason, especially since you were already taller than her.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

selena87 said:


> Do you think it is possible that it is just an excuse? Maybe she didn't like you for other reasons, but didn't want to explain neither, so she said you were too short.
> 
> I don't know, I just find it hard to believe that height was the sole reason, especially since you were already taller than her.


Nah I'm serious, she had only ever dated dudes over 6' before. She's now with a dude who's 5'11 but that's not really a difference.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I prefer tall guys but being short isn't going to stop me from dating someone.


I hear women say this all the time but tbh I don't believe it.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> I hear women say this all the time but tbh I don't believe it.


Then I'm sorry that's your problem for presuming what women think, feel and want, then.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> I hear women say this all the time but tbh I don't believe it.


Why not?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> People, don't get me wrong, I'm attracted to women of all heights. It's just that my _ideal_ woman is 5'10". Women at this height don't like short men, so I have a few options:
> 
> A) Find a 5'10" women who doesn't care
> B) Amass a large enough fortune to invest in research to find a way to make myself taller
> ...


Are you sure that what you're describing here (whether it's option A, B or C) describes the process of getting to know people/ falling in love? It sounds more like a business plan. Maybe that's why it isn't working.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> I hear women say this all the time but tbh I don't believe it.


I don't know about other women, but what she said would be true of me.

I like taller men but don't really mind shorter men neither. And yes I am being honest, not trying to comfort you or anything.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Then I'm sorry that's your problem for presuming what women think, feel and want, then.


It's statistics. It's not presumption. Only 4% of women admit in a blind study that they would date a man shorter than them, while in the real world at least 50% say that they would. I trust the statistics more than people.

9/10 women said that the shortest man they would consider dating is still taller than them, i.e. 9/10 women have a minimun height requirement for men.

Dating: Women May Care More Than Men Who's TallerÂ*|Â*Alison DeNisco




TheProphetLaLa said:


> Why not?


See above.



FlaviaGemina said:


> Are you sure that what you're describing here (whether it's option A, B or C) describes the process of getting to know people/ falling in love? It sounds more like a business plan. Maybe that's why it isn't working.


Option C is getting to know people/falling in love, which is why I said it's not really a plan.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> It's statistics. It's not presumption. Only 4% of women admit in a blind study that they would date a man shorter than them, while in the real world at least 50% say that they would. I trust the statistics more than people.
> 
> 9/10 women said that the shortest man they would consider dating is still taller than them, i.e. 9/10 women have a minimun height requirement for men.
> 
> ...


You also said that you need to go with option B, amassing a fortune and starting research so you can get taller.
Unless you were joking, that makes you sound like someone who is extremely desperate, inflexible and fixated on an arbitrary idea. These are all characteristics that aren't very attractive.
If a man amassed a fortune and invested in research to grow taller I'd probably kick him in the face for being spineless. Whereas I've fancied short, chubby buggers with a good sense of humour, empathy, etc.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> You also said that you need to go with option B, amassing a fortune and starting research so you can get taller.
> Unless you were joking, that makes you sound like someone who is extremely desperate, inflexible and fixated on an arbitrary idea. These are all characteristics that aren't very attractive.
> If a man amassed a fortune and invested in research to grow taller I'd probably kick him in the face for being spineless. Whereas I've fancied short, chubby buggers with a good sense of humour, empathy, etc.


I want to amass a fortune regardless, and I can have all those things while still amassing wealth and trying to find a way to get taller. This ain't no dichotomy.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

You're not short. 

Dan Radcliffe (Harry Potter) is about 5'5. He's still got legions of female fans who love him and want to marry him. You're worrying about nothing. It's a self fulfilling prophecy. You're acting all resentful because you apparently think women don't want anything to do with your because of your height but it's your attitude that will drive people away. Your height isn't the problem, your attitude is.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

^^^ This.
Short guys can be physically attractive. A short-man-complex can be very off-putting.


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

lol 'only 5'8"?' I've dated dudes shorter than that and have fully enjoyed it, though I prefer them on the thicker side versus skinny. I like my taller dudes thinner. I've had a few really good relationships with shorter dudes, and am still attracted to them, but like I say, not the skinny ones.

(this post in response to the OP, haven't read through all the pages)


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> I didn't know that. That's terrible.
> @_Thalassa_ : IDK what you're talking about. I was very clear in my OP saying that I know that I am the one with the problem that needs to be fixed. I know it's not the women's fault or responsibility. *That's why I asked why there wasn't more research into re opening the growth plates and making people taller.*
> 
> *I'm the one that needs to change*, I'm not projecting or demanding anything from anyone else.
> ...


You're desires to change your height remind me a lot about a few threads that I have seen in the past where women wanted breast implants to appear more attractive and even woman I have seen kill themselves at the gym just to attract someone they never met (although yours sounds more dangerous. You should look to see how safe any of these procedures are). I mean it is your body and you are free to do anything you want with you body, but is changing you body for someone else (maybe to be more "attractive" to people you never met or to be more attractive to one person) a good reason? Or is it more of a sign that you don't respect yourself enough? Now, I think I heard of a woman who was too short to work on an airplane runway and it was her dream to do so, so I think the surgery involved breaking her legs and adding some space in there (it was a long time ago that I heard the story). I thought that story was interesting because she did something extreme to achieve her dream. But changing your body ONLY to satisfy someone else, well there are a lot of women are 5'10" and to me, if someone would go to such lengths to date me, I might not feel comfortable dating them, because I'd have too much power/control over them, when I'd want my partner to stand up for herself and to me whenever I do something wrong. I mean I'm not perfect and I won't always know when I may have done something I should not have, so it is important for my partner to be honest with me, not to mention, I don't want someone to just follow me because they are scared that I am going to leave them if they are not "perfect". Which is why I have told my partners in the past that they don't need me to be happy (but that I am glad that I make them happy and that they want to be with me ... I want us to be together because we are right for each other and I want my partner to be happy and, imo, that kind of neediness/desperation can be very toxic in a relationship). It isn't about just attracting anyone, it is also about being with the right person and setting boundaries for when you are not with the right person and if you fell for someone and they are not attracted to you, then it is also about accepting that and learning that you don't need that one person to be happy (I think everyone should learn to be happy with themselves, but also, with 7 billion people, I would think there are many you are compatible with).


And sure, you can set any arbitrary criteria you want to date someone as you don't owe anyone a date, but I think you may be surprised if you allow yourself to be a little more open minded to height. Some say love is blind lol, and, in my experience, love and affection can alter one's perception of someone and how they perceive physical attraction (unfortunately, I learned that lesson, by hurting my first love before we dated and, ironically, I hurt her through my method of trying not to hurt her). 





Cesspool said:


> They don't, they only don't go for it because of the stigma against them. Every short man has had the experience of trying to be with a taller women, and being told that it won't work simply because of his height. I* don't know any man who would deny a woman based off her height.*
> 
> *The truth is, any guy would get with any girl of any size if he liked her*. This is just not true for women, *most women will simply not get with or be with a man if he's shorter than her, regardless of other things. *Some women won't even be with a man if he isn't at least a certain height, even if he's taller than her. This has happened to me a handful of times. I'd be taller than her, and she'd still say that I'm too short, and that she only get's with men who are at least 6'. It hurts, but it is what it is. I need to find a way to be taller so that it doesn't happen anymore.


I'm sorry for your experiences, but I think you are generalizing a bit much. I suppose are our experiences are bias as they all involve us and the people we interact with (not exactly a random sample there), but I think people are more individual and I think some (heterosexual, cis-gender) men are pickier than you may choose to believe. And I've notice many people to not be as shallow as you make women sound to be (at least not as much towards physical appearances, especially more normal physical appearances).


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> You're not short.
> 
> Dan Radcliffe (Harry Potter) is about 5'5. He's still got legions of female fans who love him and want to marry him. You're worrying about nothing. It's a self fulfilling prophecy. You're acting all resentful because you apparently think women don't want anything to do with your because of your height but it's your attitude that will drive people away. Your height isn't the problem, your attitude is.


Danielle Radcliffe is a famous multi-millionaire. I don't want to hear how that isn't a factor. 

As has already been stated multiple time, it's not my attitude. If 9/10 women have a minimum height requirement, then it isn't my attitude. I know what the problem is, and I'm a little tired of people saying the same regurgitated mantra of "you need to change your attitude" or "It's your personality". Honestly just shut the fuck up, it is 100% my height that is the problem that I need to fix. I NEED TO GET TALLER. 

Shorter men make less,
Shorter men get cheated on more,
Shorter men are perceived to be more aggressive when they aren't, and worst of all,
Shorter men, when they finally can't take it anymore and try to stand up for themselves (pardon the pun) they are told that their height isn't a problem and that they need to get over it.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> ^^^ This.
> Short guys can be physically attractive. A short-man-complex can be very off-putting.


There's no such thing as the Napoleon complex. That was dis proven like 30 years ago. Read the thread before you post please.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> Danielle Radcliffe is a famous multi-millionaire. I don't want to hear how that isn't a factor.
> 
> As has already been stated multiple time, it's not my attitude. If 9/10 women have a minimum height requirement, then it isn't my attitude. I know what the problem is, and I'm a little tired of people saying the same regurgitated mantra of "you need to change your attitude" or "It's your personality". *Honestly just shut the fuck up*, it is 100% my height that is the problem that I need to fix. I NEED TO GET TALLER.


I give up with you. If that's how you talk to women, I'm not surprised they're not responding well to you. What a joke.

Oh and:



> Shorter men are perceived to be more aggressive when they aren't, and worst of all,


Yeah, you have a lot of anger, mate. Stop directing it to and blaming it on women. That's most unattractive.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesspool said:


> TBH it's slightly under 5'8", more like 5'7 5/6ths.
> 
> The average man in the US is 5'10", so yes, it is short.


Dude, the average woman in the US, taking ethnicity into account, is somewhere from 5'2" to 5'5"

See: Human height - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So you're still taller than the tallest average woman in the US. Non issue.

Maybe if you were 4'7" I'd understand.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I give up with you. If that's how you talk to women, I'm not surprised they're not responding well to you. What a joke.
> 
> Oh and:
> 
> ...


This post right here literally proves everything my post just said. 

And no, that's not how I talk to women. It's how I talk to people who refuse to admit that they're wrong and keep posting the same things WHEN I POSTED STATISTICS THAT SHOWED THAT THEY ARE WRONG. C'mon, Revolution. 

I don't know why you keep saying the same things. I'M NOT BLAMING WOMEN. I have said MULTIPLE times that I know it is I who has the problem and needs to change. I'm the one that needs to get taller, women don't need to stop being attracted to tall men. I have NOT ONCE said that they do nor have I implied it. I don't hate women at all, but of course because you don't like me you take the one line that I posted because I'm sad and angry and take it out of context to put me down and make me feel worse.

You're a bad person. Get out of my thread.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> This post right here literally proves everything my post just said.
> 
> And no, that's not how I talk to women. It's how I talk to people who refuse to admit that they're wrong and keep posting the same things WHEN I POSTED STATISTICS THAT SHOWED THAT THEY ARE WRONG. C'mon, Revolution.
> 
> ...


Chill out mate.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

I heard Tom Cruise wears shoes with secret lifts in them to increase his height on-the-sneaks. In the movie Gattaca, Ethan Hawk gets his legs extended, so he can use another dude's identity. Wikepidia says: Limb lengthening methods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Really, it would be less dangerous/painful/expensive, and more long-term to do some Cognitive Behavioral therapy with a counselor you like and trust, so you can explore where this (what I would call) distortion is coming from and replace it with a more rational belief.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> 5'8 isn't short.


i was going to make a race joke here, but people are too sensitive to laugh at themselves. so i digress, but it wouldve been funny. it involved mexicans.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

herinb said:


> I heard Tom Cruise wears shoes with secret lifts in them, to increase his height on the sneaks. In the movie Gattaca, Ethan Hawk gets his legs extended, so he can use another dude's identity. Wikepidia says: Limb lengthening methods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Really, it would be less dangerous/painful/expensive, and more long-term to do some Cognitive Behavioral therapy with a counselor you like and trust, so you can explore where this (what I would call) distortion is coming from and replace it with a more rational belief.


How is it a distortion when all the things that I've said have been statistically proven?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> There's no such thing as the Napoleon complex. That was dis proven like 30 years ago. Read the thread before you post please.


I have read the thread. Here's a list of things that make a man attractive to a woman (except to gold diggers and bimbos), in no particular order:

a) Having interests/ hobbies/ an profession that they are dedicated to. Chasing women/ dating/ etc. is not a hobby. Any kind of passion can make a man attractive to a woman. It shows that the guys is an interesting person and can entertain himself and doesn't need the woman to be his nanny 24/7. It also means that the woman can have interesting conversations with him.
I'd rather data a short man who can speak enthusiastically about dust than a tall guy who has not other interests than making himself attractive to women.

b) Having interests in common helps if you are looking for a long-term relationship, but they can be things that 'everyone' is interested in, like going for a walk, going to restaurants, watching movies.

c) Being average-looking. Yes, it's proven that average-looking people are actually the most attractive to a great number of people. To be noticeably above average, you'd have to be an inbred freak.

d) Good sense of humour, a certain amount of kindness [to all people, not just the woman he happens to fancy], curiosity about the world, a certain basic dependability, etc.

e) A similar educational background or level of intelligence as the woman...


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

It taxes me to take this seriously, honestly. 

BUT! Valiantly I march forward!

Have you considered moving to someplace you'd be taller than average?


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Leg Lengthening Patient Hopes to Grow By 3.3 Inches With Painful Procedure - ABC News

Would you be willing to go through this? 
I would actually be pretty impressed if a man endures so much pain to get what he wants, it shows determination.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

cesspool, honestly, i find this height identification to be a tad bit disturbing. You seem to be obsessed with it, but at the same time we are all obsessed with something, so who am i to judge. best to find someone who doesnt care about such things. in my experience, short guys dont seem to get less women. im not short, but im just speaking on what i observed, not in relation to taller guys, but just in general, short guys get girls and 5'8 isn't too short, even if i was going to make a silly joke saying it was. it isnt my brother is like 5'8 and he always got women easy.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

If a thread has a loaded question as the title and it's posted in the Sex & Relationships sub-forum, I always know there's going to be a tone police raid.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

selena87 said:


> Leg Lengthening Patient Hopes to Grow By 3.3 Inches With Painful Procedure - ABC News
> 
> Would you be willing to go through this?
> I would actually be pretty impressed if a man endures so much pain to get what he wants, it shows determination.


I've looked into this surgery. I'd do it but I want to find more options first.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Chill out mate.


I think you're being a little harsh on him. We all have things were insecure about and it's true that short men are generally seen as less desirable. I say I wouldn't mind a shorter man but the fact of the matter is that I do prefer taller men. Why? Not really sure. Probably a combination of factors. Maybe my own insecurities contribute to it. Either way it's nice to question these things some times.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I think you're being a little harsh on him. We all have things were insecure about and it's true that short men are generally seen as less desirable. I say I wouldn't mind a shorter man but the fact of the matter is that I do prefer taller men. Why? Not really sure. Probably a combination of factors. Maybe my own insecurities contribute to it. Either way it's nice to question these things some times.


How have I been harsh when I was trying to help him and install some confidence in him - only for him to call me a 'bad person' and telling me to shut the fuck up?

Whet?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> How have I been harsh when I was trying to help him and install some confidence in him - only for him to call me a 'bad person' and telling me to shut the fuck up?
> 
> Whet?


That's not what happened. You were saying that my attitude and personality were the problem when in reality they are not. You were denying the existence of heightism. I can't tolerate that.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> That's not what happened. You were saying that my attitude and personality were the problem when in reality they are not. You were denying the existence of heightism. I can't tolerate that.


I'm fucking 5'3 I'm not denying heightism. Get a grip.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Cesspool said:


> It's statistics. It's not presumption. Only 4% of women admit in a blind study that they would date a man shorter than them, while in the real world at least 50% say that they would. I trust the statistics more than people.
> 
> 9/10 women said that the shortest man they would consider dating is still taller than them, i.e. 9/10 women have a minimun height requirement for men.
> 
> ...


Wait, so these numbers you keep throwing out as if they are gospel truth, this "statistically proven" thing you keep saying......it is all based on one survey done of one undergrad psych class?

Bahahahahahaha xD




Cesspool said:


> Option C is getting to know people/falling in love, which is why I said it's not really a plan.


Actually it is a plan. It is an actual viable plan with an actual success rate (a majority of all happy relationships in fact), unlike this "I need to grow taller" nonsense.



Cesspool said:


> Danielle Radcliffe is a famous multi-millionaire. I don't want to hear how that isn't a factor.


Then why does your plan involve 1) becoming incredibly rich and then 2) wasting that money to try to become taller? Doesn't this show that you only need to do the first half?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

@Cesspool, what are your interests apart from making a fortune, being taller and finding your ideal 5'10" woman?
I've tried stalking your profile, but it doesn't contain any information about you apart from your MBTI type and sexual preference.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to honestly, respond to this, and say, I am 4ft 11, and I like my men tall. I am talking 6ft and over tall. I find it very attractive. How can I tell at 4ft 11? By how tall they are.  This is not to say I will find all men that are 6ft and over attractive. There are far many factors.

But, even with saying, this I am not going to refuse a man if I think his face is attractive, and he has an attractive personality if he is considered an average height. I'm not that superficial. "Oh, I'm sorry, I like you and all, but I won't go on a date with you; you're not 6ft." How pathetic would that be? Very. 

I have dated men at all different heights. From 5ft 6in - 6ft 4in. I have never decided that the relationship or dating should end because of their height. It comes down to their person.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> How have I been harsh when I was trying to help him and install some confidence in him - only for him to call me a 'bad person' and telling me to shut the fuck up?
> 
> Whet?


If I were to say those same lines to you for a body issue you feel how would you honestly feel? How about an overweight woman, or someone mentally ill. I'm just instilling confidence right?

There's a stigma against shorter people. There's a lot of science for that. I admit the OP isn't acting the best, but I really don't consider what you're doing or what other people in the thread are doing to him any better. 

I know people who are mentally ill who act like the worst things ever, but I can usually look past that and see why they have such a frustration with things. They shouldn't act like that, but it's not like the frustration isn't legitimate. Likewise with an overweight woman who has body issues, I've met some really annoying ones, but I still sympathize because societal issues are always present.

Which is what pisses me off about this thread. If you had an issue with your life like say depression and I said "Grow up xD. You're only happy if you make yourself happy #confidence" you can see why it would be frustrating especially since you're trying to get your problems across. I don't know OP's life but that doesn't illegitimate his feelings of frustration. And the only way we'll actually be able to make him think differently about it is actually listen to him instead of writing him off as a whiny baby and understand why he may have some frustrations. 

Seriously a lot of the behavior is really hypocritical on this thread. You thrash the OP for being insulting and then insult him and not even listen to his position. He's acting like a jerk too, but if you're going to want someone to listen to your side and see things differently the way you're doing isn't going to help, it's going to make things worse as we can see from this thread.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> Lol! .. Umm. Okay? I hadn't noticed you but, ok. This thread is obnoxiously dramatic. I have a sneaky suspicion I'm bickering with the prepubescent crowd. Isn't there an age requirement in the S&R forum? .. And if not. How sad.


Umm, how about a "You must be *THIS* tall to ride" sign? /snark> 
Oh, I'm sorry. Did that make it worse? :angry: :laughing:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

EDLC said:


> Getting my hopes up.
> 
> Goodbye.


 Stop quoting me you big baby . If you didn't want to be interacting with me you wouldn't be quoting me . What a dork  

I envision you with your hands draped across your forehead dramatically exclaiming , " goodbye cruel world !!"

Okay, goodbye 

Hair flip / I said goodbye !

... Um. Okay. Goodbye. 

Stop talking to me!! I said good bye!! 

Um. Bye? 

Uh. What's your dysfunction! I said good bye!!



Why are you still here? I said good bye! You said you were leaving.

well. You're kinda entertaining at this point because I'm clearly bothersome for some reason, so , I'm torn ..


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

g_w said:


> Umm, how about a "You must be *THIS* tall to ride" sign? /snark>
> Oh, I'm sorry. Did that make it worse? :angry: :laughing:


Haha!! Perfect pun. :kitteh:


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Brian1 said:


> I guess it's my call the shots as I see them, bluntly, dynamic working here, as I've been known to do, that, but, @ningsta kitty, I think has a point, as getting the Fi myself from other people, I'm still trying to repair the damage from that. *The guy came in here, asked for help, then said 'your help sucks,' to everyone who tried to help him, what do you want her to do?*


This is a rather interesting point.

Off-topic thought on the 'sense of entitlement' present in an intervention of guidance. 


* *





In the past, I have noticed that some individuals have this 'sense of entitlement' regarding the act of helping.

It seems like, when one provides help, there is an expectation that imposes itself, regarding how one is to be answered.

I have heard certain claims such as "Hey, don't treat him like that, he offered you his help.", which seems to indicate that when one poses themselves in a position of guidance, a degree of condescension is triggered in order to secure one's self-esteem.

Expected generosity from the act, in the form of reciprocity from the individual being helped. 

Perhaps, in that case, help is but an act that serves as a self-evaluation of one's ideas, based on the judgement of others, and thus, a response that suggests that one's help was not appreciated, is likely to trigger anger due to the vulnerable foundation of one's own self-esteem being tackled by the failure of this self-evaluative test. 

Perhaps, it is essentially a test of leadership to test one's position of power within a certain confine of social interactions.

"See, I give good advice, follow/trust in me."


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Well, a nicer balance, like, "thank you for your kind advice", would have been nice, I guess.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

---------
@Eska Good input.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

With the way things are going today you shout start a heightism movement and a vlog about how the tallarchy has perpetrated this conspiracy since the early years of mankind and foisted a subservient role upon those such as yourself respectfully yielding to the law of gravity. The law breakers should be punished. Do not trouble yourself. Blame others and guilt them into leashing themselves and like the society of Harrison Bergeron tall people will start knee walking, or weight-wearing, or go back to stooped caveman backs and let the properly diminutive heroes finally take their place in the alpha saddle astride the Swedish hottie of their choice.

But seriously, I'd imagine no tech to save your situation within your lifetime. There are Chinese doctors that specialize in surgery though making your shins bigger although it creates a stilt walker effect that I think most women would find more unsettling. 

You never mention WHY you prefer taller women. That would be interesting to hear. <Readies his popcorn>

PS You really should avoid the word hate. You might get away with most women do not prefer short men as mates. Hate seems like clear hyperbole.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

series0 said:


> You never mention WHY you prefer taller women. That would be interesting to hear. <Readies his popcorn>.


Unless you're really wanting something deeper from OP, I think he already said the "why" part:



Cesspool said:


> My ideal partner is a solid 5'10, not because they are taller than me, but* because I find the proportion mixed with the actual size at that height the most attractive.*


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Eska said:


> This is a rather interesting point.
> 
> Off-topic thought on the 'sense of entitlement' present in an intervention of guidance.
> 
> ...


love your perspective! That's precisely what triggers the bs detector though. If you gave me advice and I disagreed or struggled 'believing', it would be contrary to my motive of 'seeking help' if I slapped you with an FU as dude did early in the thread. What would be consistent with my motive of seeking help would be to say, I can't see that or I don't understand or I guess but I have a hard time believing that. Or in my personal style I would question a lot or would point to evidence I see that makes it hard to believe your advice, which you might have a chance to counter with pointing out the evidence as faulty etc. 

dude reacted emotional and took a position incompatible with the pattern of a person seeking help. 

Ever hear of the expression ' misery loves company?' .. I don't articulate myself as smooth as you did maybe but, I hope you see my point.

also. I'm not comparing only how I would react to help but others too. Patterns over the lifetime of people watching. I realize Ni/Ti conclusions can be irritating coming from such a subjective place but, much of my knowledge accumulated is objectively based. I vote emotional manipulation. Ugh. Either way, Damn you and your post! I'll be munching on it later for breakfast and it'll be tossed in the 'subjective' vault to mesh with Ti for some Te user to berate several conclusions another day ...


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Lindsay Weir said:


> Unless you're really wanting something deeper from OP, I think he already said the "why" part:


You mean to say the guy prefers tall women and he's bent that women prefer tall men? Lol! I am either confused and misread that or this thread just got THAT much more ludicrous :tongue:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

series0 said:


> With the way things are going today you shout start a heightism movement and a vlog about how the tallarchy has perpetrated this conspiracy since the early years of mankind and foisted a subservient role upon those such as yourself respectfully yielding to the law of gravity. The law breakers should be punished. Do not trouble yourself. Blame others and guilt them into leashing themselves and like the society of Harrison Bergeron tall people will start knee walking, or weight-wearing, or go back to stooped caveman backs and let the properly diminutive heroes finally take their place in the alpha saddle astride the Swedish hottie of their choice.
> 
> But seriously, I'd imagine no tech to save your situation within your lifetime. There are Chinese doctors that specialize in surgery though making your shins bigger although it creates a stilt walker effect that I think most women would find more unsettling.
> 
> ...


You're so creative :kitteh:


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

ningsta kitty said:


> You mean to say the guy prefers tall women and he's bent that women prefer tall men? Lol! I am either confused and misread that or this thread just got THAT much more ludicrous :tongue:


Now I'm questioning what I thought I understood... 

Back to the shadows... This isn't my forte it seems.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> It makes me sad because I'm only 5'8" :sad: My ideal woman is like 5'10" but I'm too short :crying:


See, I don't get why people worry about things like this. "Most people don't like _______ about me, that makes me less attractive" is such a pointless worry to have. It's not like you're dating most people, right? No matter who you are, chances are you're not the "perfect type" for 80+% of people. So why do you want to impress that many people? It's of no use to you. I get wanting to be attractive, but you can't please everyone, and shouldn't seek to. 

All you need to do is either A) find a girl shorter than 5'8 (of which there are plenty, I assure you) or if that's not what you want, B) find a tall girl that doesn't mind a guy that's like 2 inches shorter (of which there are also plenty - I bet you most girls that tall are used to it). Who gives a shit if you impress the general population of women? Chances are, most women don't even impress you. 

Everyone has things about them that are less attractive than the alternative to the general population, and unless they greatly hinder quality of life and can be fixed, people should accept their flaws. Perfection is boring. Your height makes you who you are, and you should like your height for that reason alone. I'm not saying that "everyone's body is perfect", but might as well like yourself considering you're the only person that you're guaranteed to have as long as you live, right?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Lindsay Weir said:


> Now I'm questioning what I thought I understood...
> 
> Back to the shadows... This isn't my forte it seems.


No!! You tagged it! @Wild quoted it. How ludicrous is this! Cheesy but that Luda song just popped in my head (trigger word) and coincidentally the song is that "all girls want" song .. See, dude just needs to chill. Find the girl he likes, who only thinks she doesn't like short guys and show her some fun. It's ridiculously true. That song always brought a smile to my face because as ghetto as it is, it's catchy and kinda was true in the categories too. I'm the girl that likes to laugh :tongue: you might be the girl who likes a new hand bag. Honestly that's how it goes (all women learn). You think you want tall and super gladiator guy. But all you really want is a bear hug , to laugh your ass off and be treated to a nice concert or something. 

Back to my original point which was for the guy to focus on how he makes her feel as opposed to qualities he can't change.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Methinks OP is looking for any reason to blame for his lack of success with women.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

ningsta kitty said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to this particular scenario(him or you), I didn't fully follow the scenario, I simply noticed the comment and generated a thought on the matter.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Eska said:


> I wasn't referring to this particular scenario(him or you), I didn't fully follow the scenario, I simply noticed the comment and generated a thought on the matter.


yeah yeah. Flex your muscles. We get it mr intp.. Show off :tongue: lol!! (Just teasing. I liked it)


----------



## 626Stitch (Oct 22, 2010)

> But I do prefer someone I can wear heels around.


There's no meta physical force that makes the world flip upside down if your heels make you taller than a man.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

series0 said:


> With the way things are going today you shout start a heightism movement and a vlog about how the tallarchy has perpetrated this conspiracy since the early years of mankind and foisted a subservient role upon those such as yourself respectfully yielding to the law of gravity. The law breakers should be punished. Do not trouble yourself. Blame others and guilt them into leashing themselves and like the society of Harrison Bergeron tall people will start knee walking, or weight-wearing, or go back to stooped caveman backs and let the properly diminutive heroes finally take their place in the alpha saddle astride the Swedish hottie of their choice.


Nice start, but we need to go further!


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I don't know why women find short men unattractive. Even short women often hate on short dudes, and I'm always thinking, who the hell are you to judge?
I'm 5'1", so I don't mind if guys are short. While height can be an attractive factor, it's really not that important to me; I've been actively attracted to guys who are all over the height spectrum. Also, if you're over 5'5", you _are _tall in my eyes.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

What about a woman who is 5'10" but is obese or has an unattractive face?

Also @Cesspool, you still haven't answered my question: What are your interests apart from making a fortune, looking for your ideal 5'10" woman and researching leg-lengthening surgery?

I really don't know why you are avoiding my question because it's not offensive at all.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

"only 5'8"

Most guys of my ethnicity are 5'5~5'8, so your height seems normal to me. Females are also shorter. I thought I was normal size my entire life at 5'2 1/2 but apparently this is considered short. 

I personally prefer guys who are taller than me, but I know a lot of others who don't. I don't have a rule like "if they're not xx height they've got no chance," but I definitely prefer guys who are at least a little bit taller.

On the "why"...
Girls tend to want to feel cute, delicate, small, protected etc. Even the most independent, self assured female will have times when she wants this. Also, history and human nature say males should dominate, lead, and protect us and usually body size, height included, can be an indicator of their ability to do so. It's like the idea that wide hips on a female = increased fertility = biologically a good thing and males will be drawn to that.
If a boyfriend is shorter than the female he may appear "weak" or like he lacks alpha-male, leading man, dominant, strong, etc. chracteristics. Also, it may make the girl feel like she's bigger and skew her self image. She might feel insecure and it could end up taking a toll on her mental health. Not a good thing.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

zanah0dia said:


> "only 5'8"
> 
> Most guys of my ethnicity are 5'5~5'8, so your height seems normal to me. Females are also shorter. I thought I was normal size my entire life at 5'2 1/2 but apparently this is considered short.
> 
> ...


It's a pretty fucked up mentality actually and is spoonfed to everyone by subtle propaganda.
Girls are basically taught to be so insecure that they need a tall boyfriend.
The funniest thing is:
Extremely short girls are even more picky when it comes to height. I see so many super short girls dating super tall guys and it looks so bloody awkward.
I really don't get it.
I googled a bit and searched for online forums (my country only) where women would talk about the minimum height for dateable guys.
Most of them said either 5'8", 5'10" or 6'.
The ones who said 5'5" or that it doesn't matter were about the same number as the ones who said things like "he needs to be at least 6'3".


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm 5'10"-5'11", somewhere in there (probably 5'10.5").

I've dated a guy who was 5'8" and a guy who was 5'10"


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

WamphyriThrall said:


> But yeah, I don't know where people are getting the idea that 6'5" is average or mandatory for men. If you're living in the Netherlands, maybe, but the last time I checked, they didn't make up the majority of the world's population. 5'7" is totally average in most places.


Yeah haha. I'm 6 feet and in the Netherlands as a male, that's pretty short XP
@_Cesspool_ it's not about size, it's what you do with it.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Napoleon syndrome (Short man syndrome)


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Yeah haha. I'm 6" and in the Netherlands as a male, that's pretty short XP
> @Cesspool it's not about size, it's what you do with it.


I think you misunderstood this tread a bit xD


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> I think you misunderstood this tread a bit xD


I did not 

But whoops, there might be an annotation problem that suggested that XD

Not too familiar with non-metric system measurements.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> I did not
> 
> But whoops, there might be an annotation problem that suggested that XD
> 
> Not too familiar with non-metric system measurements.


Yeaaa 6 inches and "its about what you do with it" =D


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Moya said:


> *I don't know why women find short men unattractive.* Even short women often hate on short dudes, and I'm always thinking, who the hell are you to judge?


You're generalizing saying all women think that; that's not true. Stop doing this. _Just _as annoying as women saying "I don't know why men find brunettes/non-blondes unattractive". Seriously annoying.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Morfinyon said:


> Yeaaa 6 inches and "its about what you do with it" =D


Yeah, yeah, I get it. 

That "it's about what you do with it" was a joke -_- referring to the other thing where men worry about length. 

What a simple writing " instead of ' can do, lol.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

> I'm 6" and in the Netherlands as a male, that's pretty short XP
> it's not about size, it's what you do with it.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> You're generalizing saying all women think that; that's not true. Stop doing this. _Just _as annoying as women saying "I don't know why men find brunettes/non-blondes unattractive". Seriously annoying.


1. You do realize you're talking to a feminist here...right?
2. English language. Not as concrete as you think it is.
3. Most people (oops...generalizing again?) don't take well to being told what to do by people who have no authority.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Moya said:


> 1. You do realize you're talking to a feminist here...right?
> 2. English language. Not as concrete as you think it is.
> 3. Most people (oops...generalizing again?) don't take well to being told what to do by people who have no authority.


1. So what?
2. Okay?
3. Well I'm not telling them what to do just that in general, generalizing will just lead to negativity.... Maybe should have said _people _need to stop doing this.

But again, I could have said I don't take kindly to being told I apparently do something automatically because I'm female?


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

zanah0dia said:


> "only 5'8"
> 
> Most guys of my ethnicity are 5'5~5'8, so your height seems normal to me. Females are also shorter. I thought I was normal size my entire life at 5'2 1/2 but apparently this is considered short.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with the above. I'm 5'7" due to my ethnicity but since I live in northern Europe, the vast majority of women are either about my height or even taller which really narrows down who is attracted to me, and really, it's mutual, because I want to have someone I can make feel, cute delicate small protected etc, but these are rather rare, as if my otherwise narrow preferences weren't narrow enough.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Cesspool said:


> I didn't know that. That's terrible.
> @Thalassa : IDK what you're talking about. I was very clear in my OP saying that I know that I am the one with the problem that needs to be fixed. I know it's not the women's fault or responsibility. That's why I asked why there wasn't more research into re opening the growth plates and making people taller.
> 
> I'm the one that needs to change, I'm not projecting or demanding anything from anyone else.
> ...


Lots of men have been seeing those images since they five years old and still like big boobs or big booty on medium height or short girls, or who like very small petite women under 5'4" with small breasts and slender limbs. I was actually agreeing with Whymp-I'm-putting-you-on-ignore in an irony he apparently didn't understand that men from different cultures may like short, curvy or even obese women, and short men may also be accepted as normal or desirable, especially at 5'8" bc it's not like you're Prince, who btw gets a great deal of romantic or sexual admiration.

So pardon me if in my late night, tired, on line for hours haze I misunderstood that you actually accept that women have an equal right to their own physical preference, it's probably in the title you chose (why do women hate short men, and then a later ridiculous claim that women hate short men more than men hate obese women, both of these statement suggested a rather delusional perception of the world based in the idea that irl everyone picks partners like high school B movie)...so if the problem is not accepting yourself because one or two women rejected your height, confidence and realism is required. I'm sure some men wish I were taller or thinner, but a wide variety of men like my shorter curvy body, including both big and small men. So I'm sure some taller women like you, because I think lots of women your height or shorter would date you.

This is based a lot on gender roles than a man should always be larger than his partner.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm I think is is interesting that every penis owner that has talked about heightism affecting them and mentioned their height, except myself, seems to be a bit tall (well average height ... "tall" for a "short" person I suppose). I mean most seem to be above 5'8" and one or two are 5'7". I don't think I would have expected that someone who is 5'7" or 5'8" would feel short, or that short (I think I now understand why one of my roommates thought Jon Stewart was short for being "only" 5'6" and point it out every time ... although that old roommate of mine was really tall)


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> (I think I now understand why one of my roommates thought Jon Stewart was short for being "only" 5'6" and point it out every time ... although that old roommate of mine was really tall)


I recently met someone in an online group of people. My new friend is 5'11" and someone in the group is 6' 2". Mr. 6' 2" seems pretty insecure and continually points out that my friend and any other male is a "manlet" because he isn't 6' or above.

It's interesting to see because Mr. 6' 2" is just broadcasting his insecurity every single time he has to point it out, in my opinion. :dry:


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

You know 5'10" is the height of the average supermodel, right? Of course you find them the most attractive lol. But only dating them is kind of a bad idea...That would be similar to me saying that I only date men that are (6'2"? idk) and have a six pack. It's kind of superficial, and the men that fit that description may not actually be the best men. It all depends on the man!

Heightism does exist, absolutely, unfortunately... Sorry about that. Especially professionally; there is a lot of research about it. And I'm sure there is excellent research about height and dating, somewhere. In regards to that, I would give this advice: maximize and demonstrate your other superior qualities. If another guy is taller than you, go to the gym and work out more. Laugh and make jokes more. Read more and improve your vocabulary. Be more chivalrous. Be a better listener. These are all proven ways to increase your attractiveness to the opposite gender.

Also- please try not to use generalizing statements like "women hate short dudes." Not every woman rejects a man out of hand because he's not tall. I've done a little bit a research, and I've actually found than only around 47-50% of women prefer men taller than them. So 50-53% either don't care or actually prefer someone shorter.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

airotciV said:


> "manlet"


lol... what is a "manlet"? like a cut of meat? smaller, or more 'delicate', like a filet?


----------



## pinkopal100 (Oct 10, 2013)

The one guy I have been on a date with as of yet was shorter than me. I'm 5'11 he was 5'8, so not a deal breaker. I just told a guy last week that I liked him and he is the same height as me. But I do prefer men that are taller than me, because it makes me feel safe and protected. But with how tall I am it's hard to find a guy more than an inch taller than me. I just want to say why don't you like shorter women?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Based on a statistical correlation, shorter men are more likely to have a smaller penis. It's really just a conspiracy against tiny weewees.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, I'm kinda repeating myself here since I said something about this pages and pages ago, but as someone who's quite short (5'5" or 165cm) height discrimination is something that I'm actually pretty familiar with. Still, these topics really piss me off. I think it's true that women find shorter men less attractive and I'm sure that has applied to me to an extent as well, but in my experience attraction is a lot more holistic than a lot of people realise. I'm sure my height is a factor but it's a barely perceptible one. No woman who I've been strongly compatible with has ever showed any real aversion towards me. I'm sure other women have - ones that I'm less compatible with - but really not sure why I'd care. Such women are the last people who I'd want to be involved with anyway. 

But what really pisses me off is how people obsess over this shit while ignoring height discrimination in its more damaging forms. You know what's a lot more annoying than being dismissed by shallow women who I have no interest in anyway? Being dismissed as by managers (both male and female) or other people in positions of power over me, as being less intelligent or less competent than I really am. Or worse: genuine incompetence caused by the anxiety I feel knowing that I'm being watched more closely than everyone else because of my height. To be clear, this isn't a huge deal for me and as a white heterosexual male I'm still enormously privileged in the grand scheme of things, but if I did want to make a big deal about height discrimination, those are the kinds of things that I'd be focusing on.


----------



## WitchPuddin (Jul 13, 2014)

I would't worry about it.

Everyone has their own personal preferences, many of which may be for "short dudes".


Plus, 5'8" really isn't short in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Eska said:


> _
> 
> *https://yougov.co.uk/news/2014/07/11/ideal-height-56-woman-511-man/*


I'm 5'11". 

Come and get me, British ladies.


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Tbh, I think it's just instinctive. But women I know and I have been attracted to men considered short, but they have to have be really funny or charming or cool or something else great about them. I think height is one of many things that is part of attractiveness, but it's not the most important thing. But for why-- I don't think women HATE short men, I really think it's just instinctive attraction. I think any guy from 5'8 to 6'3" would be attractive to me, even taller is still attractive but logistically weird.


----------



## Yuky (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know if this has been said yet, but I've read that a guys height is just a general indicator of strength, just like a girls waist is a general indicator of health.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

At nearly 5'11", the truth is that I mostly prefer to date men between 6'1" and 6'4". I'm not overly particular about this.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

ningsta kitty said:


> All the haters hating on me are Fi users (type 4's). Seriously. It's always the Fi users. *cringe*


Maybe because you said typist remarks about Fi users and type 4s, and also assumed a bunch of shit about the OP, even that he was an Fi user, type 4 or both, when he's actually an ENTJ. And he's definitely not a troll. And no, I didn't report it either, since you've already had enough infractions for your behavior, and you never seem to learn from it anyways. You're also not being productive at all and missing the whole point of the thread, like alot of people. By the way, even if there was an age requirement for S&R, you'd still be acting like a child most of the times anyways.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

@Cesspool I read the whole thread. Some good points and alot of bullshit. I've gone through similar issues when I was younger though so I can relate to wanting to be taller. I'm 5'3, non white, and with a noticeable physical disability, so I've got a few things stacked against me loll. Anyways, height was really the only thing that kind of fucked with me when I was younger. 

I do agree that there is a stigma against short men. And that whole napoleon complex shit is still going around even though it's been proven false. The thing that sucks about it is I'm a naturally ambitious man, and I can be aggressive at times, but it's not because of my height or feeling like I need to prove something. I'd be that way if I was 6'5. But since people still believe in this short man syndrome bullshit, I feel like I need to repress the more bold parts of my personality alot of the time otherwise people will think I'm just trying to hard or something. 

The strange thing is, I never really noticed it when I was younger. My first girlfriend was 6'3, and I was 5'3 and it never bothered us. I forgot when exactly I started feeling weird about it, but it was late teens I think. I have alot of tall friends though and I'm a pretty respected member in our circles, so I never really experienced the height thing from other guys. I've even gotten into fights with bigger guys when I was younger and had them back down, so even that wasn't that big of an issue for me. 

But I do agree there's a whole bunch of heightism that happens that most people aren't even aware of. Even from the common expression of how women like their men "tall, dark and handsome." Or how people kind of brush you aside in crowds, at the bar, or shit like that sometimes. 

It fucked with me for a long time, and I remember seriously considering surgery or something, and I looked into everything, but unfortunately there's nothing out there, so I actually think your dream of wanting to developing a way to make someone taller is a solid dream. There's definitely a market for it. 

I looked up special shoes you can wear that are supposed to stimulate your growth plate, and it sounded promising, but it turns out it was a scam. I also looked up that surgery where they break your shin bones and insert plates and lengthen your bones. I forgot the exact recovery time, but it was about 6 months to a year. I was prepared to do it too, and thinking of ways to save up my money, thinking of how I'd spend recovery ect. but you only gain around 3 inches, so for me I'd be 5'6, which is still considered short by alot of people. You can can more surgeries after that, but the gains are fewer, and the risks are greater. Maybe gain an extra inch and a half, but series risks of complications. It's been a while since I really researched it but that's what I found when I did. 

Aside from surgeries, here are some things you can do to appear taller. You may know about these, or maybe not, but every little bit helps right. 

-Buy fitted clothes. I don't care if you have to shell out extra to get everything tailored, it's worth it. Especially jeans, dress shirts, and DEFINITELY suits. 

-Wear darker clothing and avoid horizontal stripes. Darker pants, and slimmer fits help alot. 

-Boots or shoes with platforms. I've never really been a fan of this, because I feel it's cheating, like women wearing pushup bras or padded shit to make their ass look bigger. My boots give me a slight lift, but it's nothing noticeable. 

-Focus on your body, smaller waist, larger shoulders. It will make you look more powerful, impressive, dominant, whatever. 




As for the women part, here's a few things you can do to overcome that part and make it a non issue. 

-Mindfuck yourself into thinking that every time she rejects you based on your height, she actually wants you. She's just saying that to see how you react, doesn't mean it, is playing hard to get, or is so insecure about her (pick your favorite flaw about her) that she thinks she doesn't deserve you, and is projecting her insecurities on you and being unnecessarily bitchy about it. 

This is a 2 part plan though, the next part is harder. You must only talk to girls above 5'10. No exceptions. You don't even notice other women, no matter how good looking, they are, if they're your type, whatever. 5'11 and over. Do this for a month, and mindfuck yourself like above. It takes work, but you can start to change your perspective a little. Plus, you'll be used to looking for girls 5"11 and up, so when a 5'10 girl comes along you've got no hangups going to talk to her, since every girl taller than her already wants you right? ;D. 



-Stack the odds so far in your favor that height doesn't matter. Personality, charm, humor, social intelligence, worldview, style, status, power, money, lifestyle. If you have all of those things level 10 going for you, height aint gonna mean shit. 


-Focus on guys who are successful in life who are shorter than your height. Prince is around 5'3 I believe. So is Tom Cruise and Lil Wayne. I think Bruno Mars is around 5'5. All of them weren't born successful, but they were all born short. And now you think a 5'10 woman is gonna say no if Prince tells her to take off her clothes? Anyways, do that and it will help your brain realize that height doesn't matter as much as you think it does. It still does, don't get me wrong, but you can still be successful in spite of it. 


-Have alot of girl friends that are 5'10 and over and take them out with you wherever you go, preferably 2 or more at a time. Any sort of stigma by men or women is going to fade when they see you around a bunch of girls taller than you are. 


-Make jokes out of it. Not self deprecating humor, but just to show you don't take it so seriously, which you shouldn't. Tell all the tall girls you're not into short girls like them. Call them shorty every time you see them. Shit like that, but not in a way that puts you down. 



Anyways, I hope that helps. I know how it is, and I agree, it's no one's problem but are own.


----------



## AmalyaIvy (Mar 12, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> It makes me sad because I'm only 5'8" :sad: My ideal woman is like 5'10" but I'm too short :crying:
> 
> When do you think they'll invent a way to make people taller without surgery or anything? Like a pill or injection that reopens the growth plates? Within ten years? I don't know of much research of development going on for it. If you do, could you post it?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



How old are you? Men grow height-wise until 21. 

Try yoga. It definitely lengthen, tone and stretch your body and improve your posture and make you look taller. If you are younger, it will add about 2 inches to your height. Don't ask me how, because yoga does strange things. However I haven't tried it but have read many articles. (I'm happy being 5'3")

I'm not going to deny what you say because it is true. Women do like taller guys but, really, height is comparative. In my opinion, 5' 8" is taller. And it's a psychological thing. It gives us a feeling of protection. So it's more about the way a man makes a women feel than the way he looks. But it's not a universal rule among women, everyone's different and so will their points of view. 

If a 5'10" lady makes you feel insecure about your height, may be she really isn't your ideal woman.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

@KindOfBlue06 funnily it was when I was younger that my height affected me the most. I was even shorter compared to average back then and I got bullied and made fun of a lot for my height. My mum didn't exactly make it any better when she told me "don't worry you are going to get taller later in life".


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Morfinyon said:


> @_KindOfBlue06_ funnily it was when I was younger that my height affected me the most. I was even shorter compared to average back then and I got bullied and made fun of a lot for my height. My mum didn't exactly make it any better when she told me "don't worry you are going to get taller later in life".


By younger, I meant like late teens, early 20s.


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't help you, @Cesspool. I've been married twice, both times to a man who happened to be 5'8, so it seems a perfectly normal, lovely height to me. 

I'm 5'7 in my bare feet, so yes, I guess I am very slightly shorter than they, but I would have been okay with them being shorter than me. Which they seemed whenever I wore any kind of heels.


----------



## ForHonorAndGlory (May 5, 2015)

5'8" is a decent height. I'm only 5'9", so it's not like I'd have to stoop to kiss a guy that's that height. Stooping to kiss a guy feels off somehow, so that's why I try to avoid dating guys who are much shorter than me (though I don't know if this is true for other girls).

I haven't heard of anything that absolutely works to increase height other than high heels. :tongue: But, @AmalyaIvy's suggestion sounds viable enough. Maybe you can't actually increase your height, but you could make efforts to lengthen your muscles and give yourself the appearance of more height. Also, try wearing shirts that are a bit longer (it tends to make people look a bit taller and thinner than they are) and purchase shoes that have a thicker sole than usual. You're not very short, though, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

ningsta kitty said:


> I bet 100$ he's an Fi user


What is it with you and Fi users?


----------



## QLM (May 21, 2015)

For me, it's a reflection (accurate or not) of the man's ability to physically protect me, which many women don't give a pigs' lick about because they are likley more physically secure in the wold than I am, or, perhaps more sinisterly, want to be dominant over a man in the relationship. ? My mom is taller than my dad, for instance. I'm a bit tiny, so I want a 6' man that I know can handle himself on my behalf. It is never personal and is no different than a man who wants a lady over 5'5".


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Cesspool said:


> It makes me sad because I'm only 5'8" :sad: My ideal woman is like 5'10" but I'm too short :crying:


I don't get it. So. If you have a problem with women having a height preference, why is it okay for you have a height preference?


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay, but your thread title and your actual questions/concerns are totally different things, which is where some of the confusion's coming from.

Theoretically, HGH injections would have made you grow taller, since they apparently give those to kids with stunted growth to make them taller -- but, since your bones are essentially fixed into their permanent positions by around 21, those injections wouldn't do much for you.

Next best thing to do is stretch, as hard as you can and regularly. Carrying heavy things on yourself (a big laptop and a bulky messenger bag can be pretty heavy), and even plain gravity would exert some negative effect on your overall height and spine curvature/disks, so stretching would help mitigate at least any issues there.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i don't want to dismiss your concerns, but i do think you may be looking at this too closely. there isn't anything wrong with your height, and letting it become a problem will do worse things for your life than it ever has done or will do. 


HGH at this point (i think) would just exaggerate your existing bone structure and features. you'd have oppositional bone growth ("adding layers of bony growth"), but that's going to continue to happen anyway--specifically for men--till their early to mid thirties; not to mention a lot of potentially unwanted hair growth, hair loss even, and unstable skin/glands. 

... you could always do yoga. that may actually be the absolute safest, most effective, and potentially rewarding actions you could take in order to get taller. all it would really do is cause you to engage and strengthen all of the smaller and deeper muscles that usually will not get a workout (even if you already have some semblance of "abs"), that causes your body to have the ability to literally push off of itself... something that should be naturally occurring if we were still as mobile as nature intended us, that results in a stronger body, better posture, and actually reaching the full height that you walk around with, but may not actually express.


----------



## BezoargDownTheirThroats (Jan 6, 2015)

you're fine


----------



## LJune (May 24, 2015)

I've dated guys 6'6 and my last boyfriend was 5'6. Height isn't usually an issue. I mean... I've never had any of my girlfriends say, "Oh, he's so hot. If only he wasn't a couple inches taller".


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

5'8 is tall enough for most women. The average in the US is like 5'4 for women. Most women like the man about 4-6" taller (just a guess, haha). Too much taller and you look stupid together and she has to get on a step stool to kiss you. Seriously though, most women like for the man to be _taller_ than they are, due to ideas about masculinity and femininity. That doesnt mean he has to be _tall_ though. 

FYI, I'm 5'7.5 and have dated a 5'5 man and another man who was 5'8. Is that my ideal? No, but other things about them were not my physical ideal either (how many of us will get that?). As long as they were not insecure, then it was not a big deal to me.

The problem is when the shorter men are insecure, hence the "Napoleon complex". Personally, I disliked when one tried to make me feel like I'm some Amazonian, large woman just because I was nearly his height and he had a skinny frame too. I'm 5'7, 125 lbs, a US dress size 2 or XS, and this guy is acting like I am BIG? I try not to hold it against all shorter men, but there is some concern that if they are insecure they will try and act like the problem is YOU (the woman is too tall, etc).


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> Based on a statistical correlation, shorter men are more likely to have a smaller penis. It's really just a conspiracy against tiny weewees.


And statistics are kind of meaningless. My tallest bf had the smallest penis and my teeny tiny's had rather satisfying ones. IME height and penis size are not directly proportional.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Why do men hate overweight and obese women? Why do men hate women around their age and go after very young ones instead? Why do men hate masculine women? I can go on all day. People have preferences. You can try dating a really short girl who is okay with your height. I've seen plenty of short couples before. :laughing:


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Manlet cutoff height is 5'5. Chill.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Your height isn't the issue, it's your lack of confidence. 

Women tend to want a man who's taller than they are, but that doesn't mean you have to be 6ft 5.

You're 5'8, the average woman is 5'4. You're still going to be a half head taller than her bro. That's enough if you're confident on top of that.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I read parts of this thread a week or so ago and I've been meaning to comment on a statement that I read in several posts in the first few pages.

Basically, it seems like short men are under the impression that it is considered all right for tall men to be aggressive, but when a short man is aggressive, it is viewed more as a personal issue connected to their height. There might be some slight grain of truth to that statement, but for the most part I believe that it is an inaccurate and greatly simplified interpretation.

- I'd say that most mature people (both men and women) are not impressed with aggression. In most leadership roles, an aggressive (as in threatening, arrogant, narcissistic, etc) personality is not a good trait and at least in my field, people who are aggressive often get sorted out after a while. Basically, aggressive people are seen as grownups who behave like toddlers (well, and aggressive women are also often labeled "crazy".)

- I do believe that the aggressive people often get more attention, by media of course, but also by people they interact with everyday based on the simple fact that it would be stupid to ignore a threatening demeanor from someone you are forced to interact with. Again, that attention is not a positive one and it would be a poor decision to use aggressive people as a role model to model a desirable behavior from. If you do, you will attract the wrong type of people anyway, IMO. Being feared is not the same as being respected - we are essentially talking about being a bully and who (in their right mind) wants to be a bully?

- Being from Sweden, I know a lot of tall men and I am also married to a tall man (and no, I do not have a height fetish, I've dated men of various heights). Many tall men have told me that once they started really growing, they got a whole new perspective in regards to their own personal 'responsibility', as in making sure that people feel safe around them. They realized that with the physical advantage, they could come across as very threatening and they had to learn a whole new way of acting & reacting around others. I recall hearing things such as keeping a comfortable distance, no towering over people, no quick movements/wide gesturing, no raising their voices, switch sidewalks sides when meeting lone people after dark to make them feel safe, etc. 
And *this* is something that I respect and admire - the awareness of how other people perceive you and the ability and willingness to adjust to make others comfortable around you. This type of behavior is not limited to an individual's height or their gender. Some people are bulldozers and expect the world to bend to their will - they often end up frustrated, because the majority of the time, this won't happen - and in the process, they end up making people around them miserable too.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

LJune said:


> I've dated guys 6'6 and my last boyfriend was 5'6. Height isn't usually an issue. I mean... I've never had any of my girlfriends say, "Oh, he's so hot. If only he wasn't a couple inches taller".


Did the 6'6 guy have a massive dick compared to the 5'6 guy?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

InSolitude said:


> And statistics are kind of meaningless. My tallest bf had the smallest penis and my teeny tiny's had rather satisfying ones. IME height and penis size are not directly proportional.


An outlying data point doesn't mean that statistics are meaningless. It means there's an outlying data point.

Anyway, clearly, you're too new to the forum to appreciate my wry and dry wit.


----------



## LJune (May 24, 2015)

Laze said:


> Did the 6'6 guy have a massive dick compared to the 5'6 guy?


No.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

^ Yeah I told them. But they wouldn't listen.  I'm telling you kids, garden gnomes is where it's at. :laughing:


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

The guy I'm currently dating is shorter than me , but he's very charming and interesting , ir doesn't bother me at all :kitteh:


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I don't understand why you are saying you're "short" when you're above 5'6". Maybe it's because I'm Asian, but I grew up thinking that it's normal for a grown man to be around 5'6". What I consider to be short would be below 5'2", and I might still not find it that awkward unless your eye level is significantly below mine.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Most women like taller men because they have more capability to fend off potential predators such as spiders and mice.

I'm also 6.4, and I must admit, I kind of like to see small couples. Its so cute seeing two people living in their own little world somewhere below you. I never understood why some women like tall men given that they have to look up to them everytime they try to communicate. It seems very inconvenient and unpleasant. I, personally couldn't stand looking up to someone constantly. I think I would find it emasculating. Despite all of this, short women really float my boat.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think women hate them. Many just prefer someone around their height or a bit taller. In the same way, I prefer women to be within about 6 inches of my height and generally a bit shorter. A solid quarter of women don't even reach my neck, and I just can't find that as physically appealing. I'm not crazy tall, just 6'3". It's just the way many of us are because of whatever reasoning you want to blame, and have created preferences over the years. I say fuck it, don't dwell, and keep on with your strengths.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> ^ Yeah I told them. But they wouldn't listen.  I'm telling you kids, garden gnomes is where it's at. :laughing:


I really don't even want to know why that is, but curiosity is forcing me to inquire whether the gnome connection is due to a function of their pointy skull & if so, would a native from the planet Remulak be an adequate substitute for your studly gnome?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

odyssey said:


> most women like taller men because they have more capability to fend off potential predators such as spiders and mice.


 lmfao. sounds about right.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

they feel safer around taller and tougher looking dudes.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Odyssey said:


> Most women like taller men because they have more capability to fend off potential predators such as spiders and mice.
> 
> I'm also 6.4, and I must admit, I kind of like to see small couples. Its so cute seeing two people living in their own little world somewhere below you. I never understood why some women like tall men given that they have to look up to them everytime they try to communicate. It seems very inconvenient and unpleasant. I, personally couldn't stand looking up to someone constantly. I think I would find it emasculating. Despite all of this, short women really float my boat.


omfg i feel the same way. Im 6'5 and saw this couple who were 5'0. they were so cute. almost like dolls xD


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

**
Ah nevermind


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

InSolitude said:


> ^ Yeah I told them. But they wouldn't listen.  I'm telling you kids, garden gnomes is where it's at. :laughing:


In my experience, the shorter guys have had smaller dicks (and this is born out by proportions and statistics anyway). The guys 6'0" and below were around 5.5 inches or less (the shortest guy I dated was 5'8" or 5'9" and his was 4 skinny inches). The guys over 6 feet were all over 7 inches. The 6'4" guy had 9 very thick inches to work with but couldn't work it very well, but the 6'1" guy with the 7.5 thick inches knew what he was doing with it.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Do women hate Tom Cruise?

Only because he jumped on Oprah's couch


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

ficsci said:


> Do women hate Tom Cruise?
> 
> Only because he jumped on Oprah's couch


:laughing:









I was seriously thinking about this when his name was brought up earlier... Yes, that was a huge turn-off (I've never been a fan, but the couch jumping certainly didn't help). Add the cult rumors and wow.


But - not in regards to the quoted post above - I also meant to say earlier that it is pretty ridiculous that here we had this super movie-star that everyone wanted to cast just a few years back. He is short, but did they let him be short? Oh no, they pulled every trick in the book to make him appear tall and that is pretty stupid and upsetting. 

If he was so desirable, so attractive, such a role-model, so talented and what-have-you, why not let him be short on screen? IMO, this could have been a huge opportunity to a cultural shift, but the movie industry let the chance slip out of their hands. As usual, the focus on ratings/profit took the front-seat instead of taking a chance on what might have a positive impact on society. 

And as a woman I can sympathize - after all, it feels like women are judged on their appearance first and foremost and pretty much constantly. (When OP talks about 'tall women' being attractive due to proportions, we all still know, or at least assume, that he means 'tall and beautiful' women.) I know how damaging that can be to a person, so why can't society in general stop this type of behavior and start taking some responsibility for how people feel? 

Unfortunately, I think that the 'I hate short men' club is some sort of destructive counter reaction from a small and vocal group of women, based on the harsh way women are judged on a daily basis. These women are trying to elevate their own sense of self-worth by putting men down. It is one of those "if we all can't have it equally good, we'll make sure that everyone has it equally bad" type phenomena and that is a sad and disturbing development IMO.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> In my experience, the shorter guys have had smaller dicks (and this is born out by proportions and statistics anyway). The guys 6'0" and below were around 5.5 inches or less (the shortest guy I dated was 5'8" or 5'9" and his was 4 skinny inches). The guys over 6 feet were all over 7 inches. The 6'4" guy had 9 very thick inches to work with but couldn't work it very well, but the 6'1" guy with the 7.5 thick inches knew what he was doing with it.


That's funny. I've heard men's penises tend to cluster around an average, regardless of their height.

I'm 5'7" and around 5.5 inches. Mandingo is the same height, and sources say he's anywhere from 9-12 inches (but he's black, and a porn star).


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

ficsci said:


> I don't understand why you are saying you're "short" when you're above 5'6". Maybe it's because I'm Asian, but I grew up thinking that it's normal for a grown man to be around 5'6". What I consider to be short would be below 5'2", and I might still not find it that awkward unless your eye level is significantly below mine.


Same. I see women online saying, "I'm only 5'9"-5'10" - I wish I were taller!" when most Mexican and Mexican-American women I know who are 5'6"-5'7" feel like giants, and wish for the exact opposite!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Same. I see women online saying, "I'm only 5'9"-5'10" - I wish I were taller!" when most Mexican and Mexican-American women I know who are 5'6"-5'7" feel like giants, and wish for the exact opposite!


I've always wished I was shorter. I don't want to be short (like, I don't want to be 5'4"ish), but being 5'8" would've been perfect. A little taller than average, but not


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> That's funny. I've heard men's penises tend to cluster around an average, regardless of their height.
> 
> I'm 5'7" and around 5.5 inches. Mandingo is the same height, and sources say he's anywhere from 9-12 inches (but he's black, and a porn star).


The porn star thing is probably an outlying data point. There is actually a correlation between height and penis size, where men who are taller are something like 3x more likely to have a longer-than-average penis than someone who is much shorter than average. There's not really clustering.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> The porn star thing is probably an outlying data point. There is actually a correlation between height and penis size, where men who are taller are something like 3x more likely to have a longer-than-average penis than someone who is much shorter than average. There's not really clustering.


Stats.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Swede said:


> But - not in regards to the quoted post above - I also meant to say earlier that it is pretty ridiculous that here we had this super movie-star that everyone wanted to cast just a few years back. He is short, but did they let him be short? Oh no, they pulled every trick in the book to make him appear tall and that is pretty stupid and upsetting.
> 
> If he was so desirable, so attractive, such a role-model, so talented and what-have-you, why not let him be short on screen? IMO, this could have been a huge opportunity to a cultural shift, but the movie industry let the chance slip out of their hands. As usual, the focus on ratings/profit took the front-seat instead of taking a chance of what might have a positive impact on society.


That reminds me of this (go to 2:37)





J Hutch is hot <3
But yeah, he probably stood on a box the whole time.


----------



## INTJ Killed July (May 2, 2015)

I think you're talking about tall women. Short or average women will typically date any man taller than they are, regardless of their preference. Tall women, however, are less-inclined to date shorter men. I think your problem is thinking people shouldn't be entitled to sexual preferences (even though you clearly have your own). The best way to attract taller women is to be a confident guy that doesn't think he's the center of the universe.

Stop being so insecure, and maybe a tall lady will pay some attention to you.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> In my experience, the shorter guys have had smaller dicks (and this is born out by proportions and statistics anyway). The guys 6'0" and below were around 5.5 inches or less (the shortest guy I dated was 5'8" or 5'9" and his was 4 skinny inches). The guys over 6 feet were all over 7 inches. The 6'4" guy had 9 very thick inches to work with but couldn't work it very well, but the 6'1" guy with the 7.5 thick inches knew what he was doing with it.


While you're right that taller men do tend to have larger penises, your numbers here are pretty suspicious. Seven inches is well above average and certainly not something that the majority of men over 6 feet tall would have. Nine inches is positively huge. Either you just happen to have dated men with larger than average penises, or, more likely, these measurements were, uh, informal 

The average is 5.1" according to most of the articles I just read.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

lol I'm a full two inches shorter than poor Mr. Tom Cruise.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Edit: just kidding


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Mee2 said:


> lol I'm a full two inches shorter than poor Mr. Tom Cruise.


Oh, I thought of another, shorter than average, male movie star - Michael J Fox. (5'4", compared to Tom's 5'6").
I think that he actually has a lot more respect and admiration from (at least) female fans than Tom cruise does and they never made him look a whole lot taller I screen than he is in reality, I think? They did actually let him be himself on screen, if I recall correctly (ugh, I feel old.... lol). 

The he only think I found in regards to his height & Back to the Future:


> Doc's distinctive hunched-over look developed when the filmmakers realized the extreme difference in height between Christopher Lloyd and Michael J. Fox; Fox is 5' 4½" while Lloyd is 6' 1". To compensate for the height difference, director Robert Zemeckis used specific blocking where the two often stood far apart at different camera depths. For close ups, Lloyd would have to hunch over to appear in frame with Fox. The same approach was used in the two sequels.


and about how other actors/actresses were chosen around his height:


> When Claudia Wells temporarily dropped out due to scheduling conflicts, Melora Hardinwas briefly cast as Jennifer, but had to be replaced when it was discovered she was taller than Michael J. Fox.


and


> J.J. Cohen originally considered for the role of Biff after Eric Stoltz was cast as Marty. He was replaced by Thomas F. Wilson because Cohen was considered not physically imposing enough next to the six-foot-tall Stoltz. Cohen was cast as one of Biff's gang. According to Bob Gale, had Michael J. Fox been cast from the beginning, Cohen would have probably won the part because he was much taller than the five-foot-four Fox.


Anyway, MJF comes across as a much more like able and more balanced person than Tom Cruise. No couch jumping! XD


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

ficsci said:


> I don't understand why you are saying you're "short" when you're above 5'6". Maybe it's because I'm Asian, but I grew up thinking that it's normal for a grown man to be around 5'6". What I consider to be short would be below 5'2", and I might still not find it that awkward unless your eye level is significantly below mine.


Culturally in North America it is just a big deal. I'm 5'2" and I am considered very short. I know at 4'10" in Canada you are legally considered a dwarf. Which is very close to my height :laughing:
While I have met my fair share of women my height and shorter, the majority of the women I know are taller than me by at least three-four inches including my own mother. 

I live a life spent below eye level. Even when I wear high heels I am barely reaching chin level with my boyfriend who is roughly 5'10".

I still enjoy being a people mcnugget though.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Swede said:


> Oh, I thought of another, shorter than average, male movie star - Michael J Fox. (5'4", compared to Tom's 5'6").
> I think that he actually has a lot more respect and admiration from (at least) female fans than Tom cruise does and they never made him look a whole lot taller I screen than he is in reality, I think? They did actually let him be himself on screen, if I recall correctly (ugh, I feel old.... lol).
> 
> The he only think I found in regards to his height & Back to the Future:and about how other actors/actresses were chosen around his height:and
> ...


Hey, I'm actually taller than him! (by 2cm lol)


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Mee2 said:


> Hey, I'm actually taller than him! (by 2cm lol)


But you come across as about a billion times smarter, more interesting and more well balanced than Tom Cruise, so there is that 
Compared to Michael J Fox, I don't know. I mean, tIme traveling is pretty cool.... ;-)


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Swede said:


> But you come across as about a billion times smarter, more interesting and more well balanced than Tom Cruise, so there is that
> Compared to Michael J Fox, I don't know. I mean, tIme traveling is pretty cool.... ;-)


Hey, I can actually play guitar


----------

